# Cardio And Lifting In The Same Workout



## 911=InsideJob (Aug 11, 2006)

How much running can you do after lifting before you do "too much"?   Or would it be better to do cardio before weights?  (if so how much)   I always seperate the two, but because of time constraints I'll have to do them both on the same workout.

Thanks.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 11, 2006)

too much, in terms of overtraining your lower body will depend on what cardio you do, how much of it, and your weight training program.

those details would be helpful.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Aug 11, 2006)

For cardio I'll do about 20-25 minutes.  And for weights I just plan on doing biceps, back, and forarms.  Due to time constraints tommorow I'll have to do both in the same workout so I'm wondering if I should lift then do cardio, or do only 15 minutes of cardio and then lift.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 11, 2006)

you'll be fine, you're overthinking it too much.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Aug 11, 2006)

I guess your right, thanks.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 12, 2006)

Just do a 20 minute brisk walk after you train. Its not a bad way to finish up.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Aug 12, 2006)

Do your cardio after you lift, depending on your goals is how your going to set your intensity levels. If your still trying to gain mass but keep it a bit cleaner, then do a light session. If your going for a cut, for heart rate take 200 minus your age and shoot for about 70-80% of that or example if your 25 your target heartrate should be around 160. Do this intensity level for 20-30mins 4-5 times a week. What I have found that helps is taking 5-10g's of glutamine after training before i start my cardio session. Good luck man


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 12, 2006)

Cardio should come after lifting.  I would also avoid any high intensity form of cardio such as interval training.


----------



## TheStuddMuffin (Aug 12, 2006)

Cardio should be performed atleast 3 hours before/after a workout to prevent muscle loss. This is with more than moderate intensity for a longer period of time.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks for the advise.


----------



## GFR (Aug 12, 2006)

I do 10min light cardio before lifting every time. Then 2x a week I do 20min after but at a higher pace.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 12, 2006)

I've hired a pretty well know PT and he has me doing Cardio for 45-60 min's right after my workouts. Cardio is just a brisk walk and nothing more.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 12, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I've hired a pretty well know PT and he has me doing Cardio for 45-60 min's right after my workouts. Cardio is just a brisk walk and nothing more.



I also only do a brisk walk.

I found I enjoy the tempo, along with the mental relaxation that comes with it.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Aug 12, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I've hired a pretty well know PT and *he has me doing Cardio for 45-60 min's right after my workouts*. Cardio is just a brisk walk and nothing more.




That's intersting since you'd be going over an hour after your workout without a post-workout meal.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 14, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:


> That's intersting since you'd be going over an hour after your workout without a post-workout meal.


I just consider my cardio as part of my workout and have a PWO meal following. Works for me. 
Hell there's tons of guys that workout for 2 hrs. So no biggy. You don't think they stop in the middle of it and have a meal do you?...


----------

